# Barnabas Collins...



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey guys,
I'm still working on my Monarch Ghost model, but I am an enamel/oil painter, and I have to sometimes wait days between coats of paint for things to dry well. In the meantime, I pulled out my Barnabas Collins model. I had starting gluing the parts together months back, so lastnight I pulled them out and started cleaning the parts up…sanding and gap-filling. This is really a nasty/dirty model…tons of flash to clean up…really a mess!

As I made my way through the parts, I picked up his head and was surprised to see he has no eyes! WTH???? No eyes? Not sure why that got overlooked when they made this kit, but I find it very odd. So, I was wondering, if you built this kit, how did you remedy this flaw in the model? I mean, I could make him look really ghastly, like his eyes just got poked out, with blood pouring from the sockets, but I'm thinking that wouldn't be in keeping with DS tradition, LOL. Any advice?


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Well back when I built mine in 2013, it had eyes, but they were very small. 



I would suggest contacting Tom Parker at Cult of Personality........ http://copprod.com/

He made a really nice replacement that was also included in the Moebius combination Barnabas and Werewolf kit. And the replacement heads were far better then the originals IMHO. He may still have some laying around if you send him an email. I need to sit down and paint mine and replace my first one. 

Rob


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

I checked the COPP site days ago. They are no longer offering the replacement head for Barnabas. Not sure what that's about, but it's no longer there. Ah well…

PS - The pose on this kit is very strange. I'm not sure why they raised his left arm up so high. It looks odd to me.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

It must be because they offer it in the kit. I don't know it the nameplate is in there are well.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The MPC Barnabas kit has eyes. And, the arms can be glued in whatever position you want.










I had the resin head and was not impressed by it. I opted not to use it. It's cleanly cast and neat, but IMHO the resemblance to Jonathan Frid/Barnabas Collins is even less than the MPC one. The shape of the nose, ears, jawline, hairline, profile, etc. just does not (to me) look like Frid. 

The Werewolf, on the other hand, is pretty cool.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> The Werewolf, on the other hand, is pretty cool.


Agreed.




Bobby, I know its not on the website, but it does not hurt to shoot Tom an email asking. He has stuff that is not up yet.

Rob


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

djnick66 said:


> The MPC Barnabas kit has eyes.


Really? Then maybe you can explain this:



















I'm seeing eye sockets - basically, a slit where the eyeball should be resting, but I am not seeing "eyeballs" in those sockets.

And yeah, I saw the replacement Barnabas head a long time ago, and wasn't really crazy over it. I tend to like to build my models with the parts that came with it. Sometimes I'll add to my kits, but I've never really gotten into the replacement part thing. Although the werewolf replacement head did look kinda nice.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Rob P. said:


>


Now that does look nice.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

I might just drop a tiny drip of glue into the sockets to build up a rounded eyeball look.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

LOL, I glued the leg halves together without really paying attention to the part numbers. Now I have no clue which is the right leg or left leg. They almost look identical and either foot can fit each leg. IMHO, MPC were never really good on their molds. It's looking like one leg is longer than the other. Can anyone tell me which is which?


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> LOL, I glued the leg halves together without really paying attention to the part numbers. Now I have no clue which is the right leg or left leg. They almost look identical and either foot can fit each leg. IMHO, MPC were never really good on their molds. It's looking like one leg is longer than the other. Can anyone tell me which is which?


Does this help?





Rob


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Really? Then maybe you can explain this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I recall I had the same slits, but was able to paint my eyes in...............





Rob


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Rob P. said:


> Does this help?


Thanks Rob! It looks like the left leg is the longer leg.
BTW, love the shoes! They are stylin'...


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Rob P. said:


> As I recall I had the same slits, but was able to paint my eyes in...


That's cool. Would have been nice to have eyeballs molded into the sockets though. I still might try adding a tiny bump into those slits. We'll see. I'm still at the gluing/sanding stage on this, and it's gonna be awhile. I'm only working on this now because my Ghost parts are drying.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Thanks Rob! It looks like the left leg is the longer leg.
> BTW, love the shoes! They are stylin'...


Barnabas was a groovy vampire.............

Rob


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> That's cool. Would have been nice to have eyeballs molded into the sockets though. I still might try adding a tiny bump into those slits. We'll see. I'm still at the gluing/sanding stage on this, and it's gonna be awhile. I'm only working on this now because my Ghost parts are drying.


If you figure out a good method of improving the eyes please share it. Barnabas was only my third model built when I returned to the hobby in late 2012. I would tackle several things differently if I were starting him today, not the least of which would be more attention to parts prep and fit. He takes more care in prep work then an Aurora reissue, as does the MPC Werewolf, but they are worthy additions when finished. 

Rob


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Rob P. said:


> Barnabas was a groovy vampire...


So was this guy. Remember him?


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Yep, but I think Barnabas was slightly before him in trend setting vampire history! 

Rob


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Rob P. said:


> Barnabas was only my third model built when I returned to the hobby in late 2012. I would tackle several things differently if I were starting him today, not the least of which would be more attention to parts prep and fit.


I hear ya!
I wish I had never worked on my Aurora monsters in the beginning of my adult modeling. Big mistake. I should have waited til I got my groove going. Looking back I would do lots of things differently, but it is what it is. Learn from your mistakes and move forward. My fave models are the last several that I worked on. I am not happy with many of early pieces I did…the Witch, Mummy, Dracula, Frankenstein, etc….


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The replacement B.C. head is awesome the original head looks nothing like the actor, someone once said it looks like a Charms blow pop, I agree.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

apls said:


> The replacement B.C. head is awesome the original head looks nothing like the actor, someone once said it looks like a Charms blow pop, I agree.


It doesn't bother me at all. Like I said, sometimes I just want to build the original kit, regardless of something looking slightly "off". I don't think it looks that bad. I've seen build-ups with both heads…IMHO, they both look slightly off to me.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I hear ya!
> I wish I had never worked on my Aurora monsters in the beginning of my adult modeling. Big mistake. I should have waited til I got my groove going. Looking back I would do lots of things differently, but it is what it is. Learn from your mistakes and move forward. My fave models are the last several that I worked on. I am not happy with many of early pieces I did…the Witch, Mummy, Dracula, Frankenstein, etc….


This is actually my "third" go around. As a kid I built most of the GITD square box Aurora Monsters, and felt I was a master of modeling art. My "rediscovery" came in 1991 when I stumbled on the Monogram Luminator versions. Nothing a can of grey primer couldn't help for painting. But without any real interaction to learn from other modelers my builds were OK, but lacking in detail. Moved to Idaho in 2006 and in the transition all my built monster models (except a Creature From The Black Lagoon) went MIA. This bummed me out, and I would not build again until my eldest boy got me going again shortly before Halloween in 2012. The biggest difference this time has been my access to the internet and this forum and the Clubhouse. I now have the ability to learn and discuss things with other like minded modelers and I see improvement with every build I make. Like you, I am most happy with what I have done recently. 

Rob


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Rob P. said:


> ...I would not build again until my eldest boy got me going again shortly before Halloween in 2012.


I didn't start building as an adult until 1998. I was 35 years-old, and had not touched a plastic model since I was around 12. My very first plastic models were the Aurora Monster Scenes…I built them when they came out in 1971. After them I built a number of the classic Aurora monster models. After that I got into building WWII airplanes. That all ended around 1975. What's really weird is that I had completely forgotten about the monster models…I mean, literally, I complete forgot about their existence. Back in 1998, we hired a web guy at the agency I was working for and he was telling me about Ebay. He collected toys for his little boy, and one day we got into discussing the toys we had as kids. This guy was several years younger than me, but he remembered the Aurora monster models. I was like, "OMG, I completely forgot about those things." I couldn't even remember what they looked like. He found a couple for sale on Ebay, and the rest was history…been building them since 1998 now.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> He found a couple for sale on Ebay, and the rest was history…been building them since 1998 now.


Ebay - Making all our dreams come true........LOL.  The best thing about ebay is I discovered the Monogram glow in the dark reissues of Frankenstein, Dracula, The Wolfman and The Mummy from the early 80's that had glow in the dark parts. (These escaped me as a young teen) I now have GITD versions squirreled away, and intend to build them up box stock with the glow parts for a display some day. I just need to figure out the best way that I can integrate the glow parts into the painted parts that I am happy with. 

Mean while I keep on with my expanded version builds, involving scratch building, kit bashing and aftermarket parts. This third go around has me pushing my creative skills constantly and I love it!

Rob


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Rob P. said:


> I just need to figure out the best way that I can integrate the glow parts into the painted parts that I am happy with.


Thank God for Ebay. I would never have acquired the Phantom of the Opera without them. As for the glow parts, I just could never bring myself to add them into a kit. They were novel when I was a kid, and I think I used the glow parts on my Godzilla when I was young, but in my eye they just don't look right on a finished kit, not as an adult builder…but that's just my opinion. Some people love the glow stuff. Not for me at all.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*strange..mine went together pretty well, as well as the werewolf, and no major flash that I could see, and I believe my Barnabus had eyeballs..and if not, I would simply put em in, as bad as my eyes are, they are not that bad that I couldn't make em*


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

All you need are cobwebs on that shelf and the look is complete.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay Rob, I saw your Dark Shadows tombstone. Question: Is there a smaller nameplate that can sit on the provided kit base? Also, has anyone ever attempted to combine, into one, the two provided bases that come with Barnabas and the Werewolf? I think that would be neat!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> It doesn't bother me at all. Like I said, sometimes I just want to build the original kit, regardless of something looking slightly "off". I don't think it looks that bad. I've seen build-ups with both heads…IMHO, they both look slightly off to me.


Not even close, we agree to disagree.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

"I checked the COPP site days ago. They are no longer offering the replacement head for Barnabas. Not sure what that's about, but it's no longer there. Ah well…"

Bobby; the site was down for a bit of remodeling, and although it is up and running, not EVERYTHING is back in place. In the case of Barnabas, he is in the process of remolding and is temporarily out of stock. The Werewolf molds are also worn out, but will not be replaced. I believe I have maybe a half dozen or so onhand ;they are EXCELLENT quality castings, but the last pull from the mold left large chunks of rubber in the ears, so he is OOP. You asked about the nameplates; at one time I planned to release a set of three different "Dark Shadows" plates designed for use with odd Aurora parts almost EVERYONE has in their spares box.








This is the largest plate w/engraved lettering and designed to fit over the "Dracula" lettering on the Aurora kit base. This is a casting fresh from the mold, hot glued in place and hit with a coat of primer. It is slightly warped, but plates of this thickness can be easily heated with a hairdryer and flattened out under a phonebook or something of a similar weight. I was going to do some damage with an x-acto to create cracks in the surface and remold it, but around this time (mid-2013 maybe?) was when Jamie from R2 contacted me and we worked out a deal for them to release the heads as part of their "special" edition. They were NOT interested in the plates, and although Jamie did NOT say anything about ME releasing them, it occurred to me that since THEY (R2) were able to find me, perhaps OUTRIGHT trademark infringement was NOT the best idea and the Dan Curtis folks might come looking...








Second plate uses identical artwork produced smaller. After filling the "FRANKENSTEIN" lettering on this Aurora tombstone w/putty I glued the plate in place and hit it with primer. Again, the idea was to chisel away at a casting of the plate with an x-acto to create a more weatherbeaten appearance; somewhere I have a balsafoam tombstone I started that I was going to attach the "aged" plate to, pull a quick mold then make a plaster casting that would get a BIT more of a beating.








THIS is the plate that has seen the most action. If you bought a head from me at a show, most likely this is the one you got with it. I DID include this when you bought a head from the site, but I NEVER showed images of it. Here it is in place on an Aurora "James Bond" wall with some dollhouse scale wrought iron fence trimmed to fit.
Thanks for looking! If anyone is interested in purchasing a Werewolf head, I will include your choice of one of the plates pictured above. You can email me at [email protected] for more info. :wave:
Tom
Tom


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks Tom. I just sent you an email.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You just have to paint them in. It's not a big deal. I think because Barnabas has his mouth open in a bared-teeth look, it would naturally make his cheeks push up on his lower lids, making his eyes look narrower. You don't need big molded bug eyes (and worse holes or dimples for the iris) to paint the eyes. The OP makes it sound like there are just open holes in the head.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

To me the resin head still bears zero resemblance to Jonathan Frid....



















The resin piece with some basic painting (I gave up and used the kit head). 

The shape of the top of the head, shape of nose and ears, shape of hairline and hairstyle just don't match Frid. The shape of the mouth is good, but the chin is not Frid's. It is not a horrible sculpt by any means, it's nicely sculpted, proportioned and cast. I just don't think it looks enough like Frid to make using it a vast improvement over doing a good job on the kit head. Not that the kit one is better but it has some of the Barnabas hallmarks like the hair rendered better. 































I have a second Barnabas kit and plan on doing some reworking of the resin head at a later date.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

My infamous tombstone..................



Like Tom shows in his post, I used the second nameplate, and added a skull face from the Dencomm Skeleton (with the eye balls dremmeled smooth). The basic tombstone is of course from the Aurora (reissue) Frankenstein kit. 

If I had it to do over again, I would incorporate the kit bases on to my custom bases. So I think with a little imagination it would not be difficult to combine them together onto one base as well. 

And both my kits had flash issues, but nothing a bit of xacto knife carving, sanding and Apoxie sculpt couldn't fix. 

Rob


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Rob P. said:


> And both my kits had flash issues, but nothing a bit of xacto knife carving, sanding and Apoxie sculpt couldn't fix.


I was going over the Werewolf kit lastnight. I cannot believe how horrible the parts fit. That kit is going to be alot of work.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I was going over the Werewolf kit lastnight. I cannot believe how horrible the parts fit. That kit is going to be alot of work.


Barnabas was the first reissue version, and there was alot of flash. But he went together pretty good. The Werewolf I built was from the all glow version that had both figures and Cult of Personality heads. Not as much flash, but gluing the legs down had to be done a little at a time to get the legs to line up and the cargo pockets on his pants to match up on the front and back halves. The arms required apoxie sculpt to fill in in spots because they were gappy (for lack of a better word?). But it was nothing that we can't over come at our skill level Bobby. And I have seen your work, its great!

Rob


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Well, I'm going to give it my best shot. I'm still gluing and sanding Barnabas. I put my Ghost parts in a box to dry some. Next, I'm gonna primer coat the Barnabas model. What I'd like to do is combine the provided DS stands somehow, put the tree in the middle, and get COPP's nameplate to stick between Barnabas and the Werewolf. Maybe. Not sure what I'm doing yet. I'm having trouble making decisions lately, LOL. See what happens when you walk away from this hobby for too long?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't recall a lot of flash on my Barnabas kit. But, I just glued it together as best as possible and used putty on the seams. End of problem. These are cool kits and with or without the resin parts you can make nice models out of them with some TLC. For MPC they are pretty good. And, they are OLD kits...

The Dark Shadows bases are rather lackluster. I'd consider making a new base myself or using a kit base like one from the Moebius Dracula or the Ghost kit.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I bought both of the DS kits when they were re-issued purely for nostalgic value.
But to be honest - these are just plain not-so-good models. To begin with the bases are small and with minimal detail. Its like they Threw a tree-trunk or rat in there so it has something. But really - I tree growing out of Cobblestone?
The poses - meh...
The Werewolf had this longer lanky body and with the enlarged head it was just out of proportion. And that head - yeesh!! The replacement head on this model isn't a luxury, its a necessity. The bottom is just flat and doesn't conture to the body at all


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Jimmy B said:


> I bought both of the DS kits when they were re-issued purely for nostalgic value.


Agreed. These kits are a mess. Purely nostalgia kits. They're such small kits too. Not much to them, which is why it would have been nice if the parts fit better…less time to build/paint/execute


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Agreed. These kits are a mess. Purely nostalgia kits. They're such small kits too. Not much to them, which is why it would have been nice if the parts fit better…less time to build/paint/execute


Well, they do leave room for imaginative base ideas. I had fun and learned alot with my build. But I like to stray from the box. For a box stock modeler, I can see the disappointment.

Rob


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Jimmy B said:


> The Werewolf had this longer lanky body and with the enlarged head it was just out of proportion. And that head - yeesh!! The replacement head on this model isn't a luxury, its a necessity. The bottom is just flat and doesn't conture to the body at all


 The really interesting thing that I discovered while researching for the Werewolf project was the fact that the actual person wearing the make-up (IIRC his name was Alex Stevens) was NOT the actor portraying the "human" character. Apparently this was because the program was recorded live and they did not have the HOURS necessary to apply the make-up during actual recording. The other thing is that Stevens was maybe 6 or 7 inches SHORTER than David Selby (or Jonathan Frid for that matter). Which means the two MPC figures are NOT in scale with each other since their heights are very close to one another, and one should be (in scale) about 3/4 of an inch shorter. Interesting to ME anyway, as others have pointed out, both of these kits had ALOT of issues. 
Tom


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Bwain no more said:


> Apparently this was because the program was recorded live and they did not have the HOURS necessary to apply the make-up during actual recording.


Recorded live? Was it "broadcasted" live too? I don't remember very well. The series ran when I was 3-7 years-old. I can remember watching it with my older sister, who is 10 years older than me. She use to tune into it everyday after school back then. I was probably watching it most during it's last two years. I remember Barnabas, the Werewolf...and I remember Quentin. Years ago, I started renting it off of Netflix, but got bored to tears with it. It seemed like the show the following day had so much rehash from the day before…that drove me crazy. I had to stop watching it. It was much more interesting when I was a little kid.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bobby,

_Dark Shadows_ was recorded on videotape. Budget and time restrictions required that each show be rehearsed, then shot in real time - with little or no editing and with as few takes as possible. Only a major issue could require a retake. Little gaffs like the occasional appearance of a mike boom or a character muffin his or her lines made it into the broadcast. Frankly, I missed most of those when I was a kid, which makes the show that much more entertaining to watch as an adult.

As for the MPC Barnabas model - back in the day, those slitty eyes often appeared with figure kits. When I built Barnabas for the Round 2 reissue, I painted the eyes after I had the basic flesh color laid down. That way, the subsequent flesh tones would cover any eye colors that spilled over onto his eyelids. The kit likeness to Jonathan Frid wasn't very good (as my build shows).























 ​Tom's replacement head may not be perfect, but it's much better than the kit parts. The less said about the MPC Werewolf head the better, except to say that it sent me to Tom's web site as well!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> ...The other thing is that Stevens was maybe 6 or 7 inches SHORTER than David Selby (or Jonathan Frid for that matter). Which means the two MPC figures are NOT in scale with each other since their heights are very close to one another, and one should be (in scale) about 3/4 of an inch shorter...


This seems to have been a common "problem" with figure kits produced in the 1960s and 70s, and still exists somewhat even among resin kit producers today--the characters' heights all appear to be based on a real-life height of 6' simply because it's easier to do the math. 1/6 scale, the figure will be 12" tall; 1/8 scale, the figure will be 9" tall. And so on.

Jonathan Frid is reported to have been 6' tall, so that calculation actually works for the Barnabas Collins kit (assuming the figure is 9" tall, that is). Alex Stevens was reportedly under 5'8" tall so, even taking the Werewolf's hair into consideration, that figure should be approximately 1/2" shorter than the Barnabas figure. Oh well.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> ...Jonathan Frid is reported to have been 6' tall...


I met him, once. He was a little taller than me, more like 5' 10"; I'm 5'7".



Zombie_61 said:


> ...Alex Stevens was reportedly under 5'8" tall...


I've read 5'6", so your calculation is about right. But one might accept the figure's height, given that the werewolf was supposedly Quentin Collins or Chris Jennings, and that both characters were played by actors who were much taller than Alex Stevens.

Still, if the Werewolf figure's height is that much of an issue for some modelers, there's always the razor saw...


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Zombie_61 said:


> This seems to have been a common "problem" with figure kits produced in the 1960s and 70s, and still exists somewhat even among resin kit producers today--the characters' heights all appear to be based on a real-life height of 6' simply because it's easier to do the math. 1/6 scale, the figure will be 12" tall; 1/8 scale, the figure will be 9" tall. And so on.


Personally, even if the real life actor's were all different heights, I'd much rather prefer the plastic models to all be the same scale (same height). Mentally and visually, it registers better with me. If they were to truly give the models the exact scale of their real life namesakes, the heights would be all over the place, and people would be complaining, "Why aren't these figures all at the same scale?"

As an action figure toy collector also, if I buy a "series" of figures, I want them all the same height, if not, something looks wrong in my opinion. For instance, I collect NECA's Predator figures. I have loads of them (they are so cool). NECA just released their latest series of them, and guess what they did? They made the new series just slightly bigger, because these Preds are from one of the movies where the Preds were indeed "bigger". But, when I sit these new Preds next to my older ones, they look "off". And this has confused alot of collectors wanting to know why they changed the scale, but they didn't.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Personally, even if the real life actor's were all different heights, I'd much rather prefer the plastic models to all be the same scale (same height).


Bobby,

Different actual heights will still be different in the same scale. For example, people have erroneously reported that the Aurora Robin was a smaller scale than their 1/8 scale Batman model. Not so - Robin wasn't as tall because he was the _*Boy*_ Wonder; therefore it was a shorter model because a boy is usually shorter than a full-grown man.

That's the whole point of making a series of any subjects in the same scale, so that you can enjoy the size differences between the various subjects.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The same height is NOT the same scale. You want your models to be the same SIZE. Actually, with figures, this is the traditional method too. For example, 54mm sized figures are just that - 54mm from foot to head. I have the old Valiant 54mm Hiter Youth metal figure, which is obviously a young boy. But, he is 54mm high so he is the same height as all of the other adult figures. Scale wise, the average solder in 54mm works out to be roughly 1/32 scale, but the boy would be something like 1/20 scale.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Well, I would not want a short Werewolf. 5ft. 6in. in scale to Barnabas at 6ft. would look silly. 

Rob


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Mark McGovern said:


> For example, people have erroneously reported that the Aurora Robin was a smaller scale than their 1/8 scale Batman model. Not so - Robin wasn't as tall because he was the _*Boy*_ Wonder; therefore it was a shorter model because a boy is usually shorter than a full-grown man.


Okay, Batman/Robin…there are exceptions to the rule, but if you throw in the Joker and made him Batman's height, I wouldn't argue, and if you made the Penguin slightly shorter I wouldn't argue, but if Catwoman were taller than Batman, I'd think something was wrong, LOL.

I guess it depends on the series/subject that you are dealing with. The Predators that I collect are all warriors from the same clan, so visually I expect them all to be the same height. Now if some Pred comes along in a future movie, and he's like the "king" predator, than I can see them making him slightly bigger.

Anyway, this scaling issue is also a big deal with lots of action figure collectors as well. Just sayin'…


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

The only reason I brought up the difference in scale is that when you look at pictures of Alex Stevens in full make-up with that GINORMOUS wig, the proportions of the head to the body are not TOO far off from the presentation in the kit. At least looking at it from the front, DEAD-ON. The replacement is only a bit smaller than the original, but as someone pointed out, it is contoured to fit more snugly to the torso and as a result corrects a couple of issues scale-wise simultaneously. If I were to do a personal build, I would remove maybe a 1/4 inch cross section at the waist and perhaps 1/4 inch from the bottom of each leg to get the overall proportions more aesthetically in line with the body type of the performer. I actually went through my spares box and found a pair of vinyl boots (those wimpy little feet that came with the 1/6 scale Emperor Palpatine from the ERTL Star Wars line) that could easily replace the furry wolf feet that we NEVER saw on the show. Speaking of the show, I was MOST definitely one of thos kids who RAN home from school to catch it, but as an adult watching it while researching the two sculpts... well, a LITTLE went a LONG way, and maybe that's why I never got around to doing a personal build of EITHER kit. 
Tom


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> ...if Catwoman were taller than Batman, I'd think something was wrong, LOL.


Julie Newmar is 5'11" and Adam West is 6'2", so I suppose you have a point, Bobby. But if she wanted to be Catwoman to my (5'7") Batman, I wouldn't think there was anything at all wrong with that! The age difference might be an issue, though...



Bwain no more said:


> ...I was MOST definitely one of those kids who RAN home from school to catch it...


Me, three! Where would our niche of the hobby be today if it weren't for all us little monster builders who were "damaged" by those horrible models back in the '60s? :freak:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

So Julie was not only breath-takingly hot, she was also tall.....
Is there anyway possible that woman can be more jaw-dropping?


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> So Julie was not only breath-takingly hot, she was also tall.....
> Is there anyway possible that woman can be more jaw-dropping?


There was...............they put her in that cat suit.

Rob


----------

